# Snake identification



## Ausreptiles101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys, We just found this guy in the middle of the road on the way home from school, it was a shame we didnt get there earlier because he had just been nicked by a car. He was found in the Samford area and I am fairly certain it is a green tree snake, but some re-assurance would be great. We moved him off of the road to beneath a bush for his final minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

green tree snake


----------



## jase75 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes it's a Green Tree Snake.


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 2, 2012)

it was a gts its now an exgts


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 2, 2012)

oh poor little tree snake,at least his final minutes was beneath a tree


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 5, 2012)

You are correct. Colour, body shape & proportions and the blue flecks visible between the body scales all confirm it.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 5, 2012)

healthy snake apart from the being run over and what not.. its always a shame  my old man gave me a buzz yesterday and they found a 4ft olive that came down in one of the pallets from nt somewhere but they put the pallet down on his tail... squashed about 4 inches from his vent towards the head . poor little guy made it all the way to Adelaide to get squashed by pallet..


----------

